

You should subscribe / sign up / follow me... why? - vishaldpatel

I had this random afternoon brain-fart. It goes something like this:<p>We end up posting quite a few good links to blog-posts here on Hacker news. A lot of those blog-posts have a little blurb at the bottom that basically says, something to the effect of: "You should follow me on twitter..".<p>Each time I see such a blurb, I tend to have a slightly defensive reaction. Something like:<p>What will we get by following you on twitter? Whats in it for me? How about something like:<p>- "You should follow me on twitter. I post all kinds of fun links about ... and also post updates about ... ".<p>The reason being, that as soon as I see the "follow me!" line, I tend to think of it as a separate issue from the blog post itself. What will I get by following you on twitter / adding you on facebook?
======
JacobAldridge
I know my personal wording along those lines, untested, comes from this Dustin
Curtis article -
<http://dustincurtis.com/you_should_follow_me_on_twitter.html>

I suspect you may be right - reasons work better than 'just because', and I
note Dustin didn't test that in his experiment.

